# reel feet too big for reel seat



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

I needed a new rod but the one i brought home couldnt fit the the reel i had. Basically the seat can cinch down if i use enough force. But the reel feet isnt going deep enough because they are very square shapped instead of tapered off. Also it is just too wide. That dang reel can only hold 220 yards of 16lb line and its got reel feet meant for xx heavy reel seats. 

Its A quantum 60x, tried to put it on a penn prevail 11ft med heavy. Also a daiwa emcast 11ft med heavy. And my 12 ft tsunami surf trophy heavy. 

On all 3. Its the same. i can move the reel back and forth perpendicular to the rod. 

Christ i didnt know you could mismatch like this. Quantum messed up. My tica scepter fits all 3. And it hold like 360 yards of 15lb. Much larger reel. 

This must be quantums way of forcing people to stick with their brand. making their reels uncompatible with other rods. 

Do you guys know what rods have very wide reel seats? I need real seats wider than the ones that come on a 12 ft tsunami surf heavy rated spinning rod. 

Thanks!


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

PandaBearJeff said:


> I needed a new rod but the one i brought home couldnt fit the the reel i had. Basically the seat can cinch down if i use enough force. But the reel feet isnt going deep enough because they are very square shapped instead of tapered off. Also it is just too wide. That dang reel can only hold 220 yards of 16lb line and its got reel feet meant for xx heavy reel seats.
> 
> Its A quantum 60x, tried to put it on a penn prevail 11ft med heavy. Also a daiwa emcast 11ft med heavy. And my 12 ft tsunami surf trophy heavy.
> 
> ...


Hey PandaBearJeff,

I have a Quantum Great White 80 I bought from a guy here on P&S. It has a huge foot also. The foot has some grinding done to it so that it fits on a smaller seat.
I use the reel on a 15ft Ugly stick and the seat fits good even without the grinding. So to answer one of your questions, Ugly sticks have big ugly reel seats.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

I bought a nice vintage Penn 309 level wind at the flea market for $10.
not noticing the foot had been ground down to fit something like a fly rod.
it was neatly done, but didn't fit well on my rod so I put it on E-Bay and it sold for $30. LOL

so I know that people DO trim down the feet to fit whatever rod they like.
If the foot is all brass, I see no problem with this practice.
It it is mixed pot metal, I think the raw unprotected edges will be more prone to corrosion. 

I think you know your options already: cut it down and keep it, or sell it and get another reel of your liking.
(personally, I like any reason to get a new reel) :fishing:

Jus my dos centavos


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

I am not really a skilled craftsmen when it comes to DIY. And have little knowledge on manly tools. What do you think is the best way to grind it down? 

If it is a metal foot, i will just spray paint it with rustoleoum?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

ok, ask around your friend circle for someone that has a 4" grinder.
have them grind down the foot to fit your rod. that is, IF you want to go that route.
once done, it is done, no going back.
and it can be done with a regular metal tooth metal file or hacksaw.
the grinder, in skilled hands, is quicker and much neater. then, fine tune with the file.
yes, some kind of paint will add protection to the raw metal. (it is not plastic).


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

PandaBearJeff said:


> My tica scepter fits all 3. And it hold like 360 yards of 15lb. Much larger reel.


So, Jeff . . . How are you liking that SCEPTER GX 6000 you got from me ???

Tight Lines !!!


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

I used a dremel on one of my reels. Measure once, measure twice.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

PandaBearJeff said:


> I needed a new rod but the one i brought home couldnt fit the the reel i had. Basically the seat can cinch down if i use enough force. But the reel feet isnt going deep enough because they are very square shapped instead of tapered off. Also it is just too wide. That dang reel can only hold 220 yards of 16lb line and its got reel feet meant for xx heavy reel seats.
> 
> Its A quantum 60x, tried to put it on a penn prevail 11ft med heavy. Also a daiwa emcast 11ft med heavy. And my 12 ft tsunami surf trophy heavy.
> 
> ...


Don't think this was directed at him so perhaps should not give that reference.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Its good! But it is a huge reel. that and my tsunami surf was unnecessary for my trip yesterday. I casted it like 2 times lol. Than packed that pair back up. Its a tiny bit big on the feet for the tsunami. But it sure fits alot better than that quantum 60x


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Oop a comma would make all the difference. Sorry for the name in vain thing for the religious guys.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Well i think both of these reels are plastic feet... But i found a tiny dremel in the garage and grinded off the corners. I basically made a v than grinded off the tip of the v straight across. 

Fits my reel seats so snug and perfect and all sexy like. 

I dont know why all reel feet on spinners look like that. Its practically the shape of a rectangle with harsh corners. While my penn squidder has a 30° cut to basically make the v that i made. Seldom do i find a spinning reel with softer edge on the corners. 

Feels good and no disasters. Thanks for the help


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Dude go old school to be safe. Sounds like you only need to do a little shaping. I use my file all the time and you would be surprised just how fast you can grind down aluminum.


----------



## MSRIEF (May 21, 2007)

Dremel.


----------

